# Hunting clubs



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

does any one belong or have been to the hunting club Wasatch Wing and Clay. just wondering peoples thought on it or experienses. i have been thinking about joining one and that ones close to my house.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Expensive.


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

Any club is expensive if you think about it. WWC is a good club though. If it is close to your house then think about how much money you would spend on fuel going to another one, cost would be made up even if the birds are one or two dollars more a bird.

The guy that runs the club is a heack of a good guy IMO.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Where do you live? One of my past favorite places was Riverbottom in Tremonton but I've lost the number. They were the cheapest and some of the best cover around. Let The Good Times Fly also has really good cover but not as cheap and you have to have a membership.

Does anyone have the number to Riverbottom in Tremonton??


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Riverbottoms (Roger Thompson) is 435-257-5094. You can also call Ron Thompson at 257-5826.

FWIW- I like Wasatch Wing & Clay. I would be a member there if I lived in Northern Utah Co. or South Salt Lake Co.


----------



## uthunter (Oct 29, 2009)

I am a member of Wasatch Wing and Clay, I love it. Close to where I live, good cover and fields, they do a good job of managing the fields and bringing in cover if needs to be or thinning it out. The guys there are top notch. They let members train dogs years around which is a huge plus for me. Marion (sp) is a great guy and the members have all be great to deal with.

Feel free to PM if you have specific questions.


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Where are you located?

Good thing about WWC is it's less than a hour away from SLC.

Give Marion a call, have him show you around. See what you think.

www.wasatchwingandclay.com

801-592-1155


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Let me elaborate on expensive. Look at their membership rules. I joined 4 Mile because they allow me one membership of $225 per year which includes 10 birds and I can take anyone I want. Wasatch Wing doesn't allow that flexibility.


----------

